# Adjustable handle vs 2 speeed reels



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it doesn't seem to be on the market yet but what do you guys think about adjustable handles instead of 2 speeds. It couldn't possibly replace 2 speed reels but it would be an option for star drags.

lets start out with a handle that has 3" of metal on each side of the crank shaft. in the center is a pin held up by a spring. the pin holds the handle in place with a butterfly type notch and above that is a polished 1/8" rod. press the pin (or button) down and the 1/8" rod can now slide along the 3/16" track machined into the handle until it reaches the end where the butterfly style pin raises back up into the same style fitting now giving you a 5 - 5 1/2" handle and longer throw for better torque. 

makes sense to me...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It would work. 

Seems like a lot of trouble since the problem has already been solved with the 2 speed. I understand though, if you already own the reel and want to put more torque on it but it's not the same thing. You are just putting more pressure on higher speed gears, it might result in more force than they are designed to withstand.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sure it was a bit of trouble getting the first 2 speed to work as well. This would mainly be for star drags since , as said before, 2 speeds are already widely available in the lever drag market. 

I'm not sure if I'd prefere an extendable handle on higher gears or be able to shorten the handle on lower gears to get more speed. Yes I know, it'll take the same amount of turns, but the throw would be much shorter and less tiring. 

Just day dreaming is all.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Van staal already did it on their offshore super spinning reel...I use a 402 handle on my 498's because the shorter stroke when torque is not really needed.....Two speed reels should have them installed for an actual 4speed reel.....just thinkin with u....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Now we're thinking


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris, I'm thinking there's got to be a reason the adjustable handles of the past haven't endured. I've never used one, but they're collected as oddities now. That's never a good sign...think Edsel! I liked the Pflueger EZ slide and the one AFTCO made for Penn Senators. More contemporary VS looks pretty cool, too. Love the 4-speed idea...we can call it the Fairpoint 4-speed! lol!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There are some out there still. I think it's called the Suma reel aid. I'll try to find one.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I found some selling by Bryan Young on Alan Tani's website. They are for all the Penn 113H reels and Pro Gear reels.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Well that's cool. Wonder if it will fit a 113n. Also reminds me I have to order some more sumo Jr's.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> Well that's cool. Wonder if it will fit a 113n. Also reminds me I have to order some more sumo Jr's.


 The new US113 and Baja Specials have a square end on the gear sleeve so these will not fit.


----------

